# Mattel City Pics - STAGE 2



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the progress I'm making. I'm enjoying all of this way too much!
This is an overhead with the Police & Fire HQ (Lego).
View attachment 90116

I have since removed both HQ's, and added a smaller FD & State Highway Police Station, and toll booth.
View attachment 90117


View attachment 90117


----------



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

*STAGE 2 - a few More Pics*

Enjoy!
View attachment 90120


View attachment 90121


View attachment 90122


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm liking it. I need to get Pics. of my latest projects.


----------

